# Unusual situation (re: medication)



## 404error (26 Apr 2020)

Hey guys, I hope I posted this in the right place, I am just looking for some answers/opinions. 

On the medical assessment done during the recruitment process, I answered everything honestly. However, I was prescribed a few different medications for several years during school to help me focus which I stopped taking a few months before applying. I was never diagnosed with anything or treated for a specific condition, so it didn't come up on the medical and I didn't think to bring it up. 

What I'm wondering is would it be in my best interest to contact my recruiter and add the information to my file? Can this kind of thing get me released later on if I get in the forces? I'm not looking to hide anything, just wondering what I should do.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Apr 2020)

404error said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I hope I posted this in the right place, I am just looking for some answers/opinions.
> 
> On the medical assessment done during the recruitment process, I answered everything honestly. However, I was prescribed a few different medications for several years during school to help me focus which I stopped taking a few months before applying. I was never diagnosed with anything or treated for a specific condition, so it didn't come up on the medical and I didn't think to bring it up.
> 
> ...



If a doctor prescribed you something (and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you received a Rx from a licensed physician rather than acquired these drugs illegally) then you were "diagnosed" with something.  Your physician may have been unclear with you in giving a fancy sounding clinical name to your condition or you may have not comprehended what he told you, however, there would have been a diagnosis.  Without it, giving you a rx would have been illegal and/or unethical on the part of the doctor.

And yes, you were supposed to have included that information when providing your medical history.  Frankly, I don't care what "your best interest" is, but you should correct your oversight.  And yes, though rare, not providing complete information during an enrolment medical can be construed as an "irregular enrolment" and is grounds for release.

https://army.ca/forums/threads/13190.0


----------

